# Leonardo DiCaprio takes a vape break



## Gizmo (14/8/16)

Leonardo DiCaprio stopped to take a quick vape break during a cycling outing on Tuesday in Manhattan.









Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-vape-break-NYC-bike-ride.html#ixzz4HKBktUIM

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (14/8/16)

All that money, and still he rides a shitty bike and has no belt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (14/8/16)

He went broke from buying too many custom high-end mods.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

Thats cool @Gizmo!

trying to see what device that is...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/8/16)

Silver said:


> Thats cool @Gizmo!
> 
> trying to see what device that is...


Looks like the same one as in his beach/oscars pics, iTaste MVP 2

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (14/8/16)

I'll go farther out on a limb and say the mod is an iTaste MVP 2.0 made by Innokin, and the tank looks an awful lot like a Kanger Aerotank Mega. 

https://www.quora.com/What-brand-of-vape-was-Leonardo-DiCaprio-using-at-the-SAG-awards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (14/8/16)

Looks the same here as well


----------



## RichJB (14/8/16)

So it looks like our Leo is a MTLer, eh?

Legend has it that Chuck Norris has a TFV8 but never puts juice in it. Real men only take dry hits. Costs a fortune in wicking, though.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

blujeenz said:


> Looks like the same one as in his beach/oscars pics, iTaste MVP 2
> View attachment 63641



Thanks @blujeenz 
Dont like the topper

But the MVP2 is hall of fame stuff
My two MVP2s have been in daily service since i got them over two years ago - last year HRH annexed them - they have been working flawlessly without a hitch at all.
Low power but just a rock solid piece of kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (14/8/16)

And it's a rental bike

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/8/16)

I have to say I'm a bit disappointed - I expected him to be vaping some wicked setup. Guess he's not a true vaper at heart


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/8/16)

Leo missed out on a "golden" opportunity. Shoulda bored out a 18650 sized hole in his Oscar and a squeeze bottle in the rear end. Atty hidden in the head. Hows that for a bottom fed squonker.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

